# Turning a deep tapered hole using step boring method



## Norppu (Aug 24, 2022)

The air oil separator has a cyclone which has a tapered hole form.
Turning this taper using the top slide only would become a real ordeal.
I present a method to remove the bulk of the material by step turning.














*In this video* I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice video!
Is your lathe pulsing speed? It sounds like it's occilating between a higher and lower speed?


----------



## Norppu (Aug 25, 2022)

Mill Lee farm said:


> Nice video!
> Is your lathe pulsing speed? It sounds like it's occilating between a higher and lower speed?


Yes it is pulsing the speed. I made a controller that can do that. I can adjust the speed range and pulsing speed. This is to prevent resonances when everything else seems to fail.

There is a video about this thing:


----------

